# Farmer Burns Mail Order course



## Andrew Green (Dec 13, 2005)

Here it is:

http://www.sandowplus.co.uk/Competition/Burns/burnsindex.htm

Scanned straight from the book, viewable online or in PDF.  

Great read for anyone interested in grappling.


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 13, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.sandowplus.co.uk/Competition/Burns/burnsindex.htm
> 
> ...


 
This new fad of home training courses is sure to RUIN martial arts!!!! LOL!

Farmer Burns, another of Omaha's claims to fame.  Why are most of our Claims To Fame from 100+ years ago :/


----------

